# Fall and harvest decorating



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's some of mine! Can I see pics of what everyone else does?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

spooks


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice everyone! I don't decorate for the seasons. But I appreciate those that do.


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow!! It's beautiful. You are really very talented and creative. This is a very lovely way to decorate your home. I like it!


--------------------
Christina 
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to dream wedding!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I've started. Betcha can't tell I'm a quilter! LOL


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

How does everyone keep their seasonal goodies nice year after year. Mine get pretty ratty looking even in boxes. I am not too crafty, but find cute decorations at the Dollar store, lol.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I always end up having to hot glue or iron or dab a bit of paint on a few when I first get them out.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I use Rubbermaid totes. Each is labelled for the season. I tend to use things that are easily cleaned. i.e. my quilts can be washed, wood items can be dusted, iron items can be dusted, and so on. I stay away from fake flowers because I do not have the time, nor the energy, to clean each little leaf. I'm lazy that way!


----------

